# Slacker Dropouts 135mm sind da!



## splatternick (16. März 2009)

Wollte nur Bescheid sagen, dass die Wechsel-Dropouts für Uzzi VPX u. Socom in 135mm QR fertig sind, hab sie gerade bezahlt und warte nun freudig aufs Paket....

hier ein link: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=5103129&page=4

Ich sag Bescheid wie sie sind, wenn ich sie ausprobiert hab...

Grüße Nick

Edit: Noch ein link: http://www.oldmtngoat.com/slackers-droputs-for-intense-uzzis-and-socoms#more-336


----------



## iRider (16. März 2009)

Mal sehen wer seine zuerst hat, Du oder ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhoehl (17. März 2009)

iRider schrieb:


> Mal sehen wer seine zuerst hat, Du oder ich.



oder ich


----------



## iRider (18. März 2009)

Gewonnen! Habe meine gerade bekommen!


----------



## Downhoehl (20. März 2009)

iRider schrieb:


> Gewonnen! Habe meine gerade bekommen!



Du hast ja auch nen Entfernungsvorteil, oder etwa nicht 

Schon getestet????????


----------



## iRider (20. März 2009)

Downhoehl schrieb:


> Du hast ja auch nen Entfernungsvorteil, oder etwa nicht
> 
> Schon getestet????????



Hast mich beim unfair spielen erwischt, ooops! 

Werde ich am WE machen, zuviel andere Sachen zu tun  z.B. ein Tazer VP FRO bestellen


----------



## Downhoehl (21. März 2009)

[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]





iRider schrieb:


> Hast mich beim unfair spielen erwischt, ooops!
> 
> Werde ich am WE machen, zuviel andere Sachen zu tun  z.B. ein Tazer VP FRO bestellen



Ja, das Tazer VP FRO sieht schon seeeehr heiß aus und ich finde es auch gut das es endlich auf den Markt kommt. Aber persönlich gefällt mir das  Tazer FS immernoch am besten von allen Versionen. Ich steh halt total auf Monocoques. Post auf jedenfall bitte Bilder wenn du es dann hast.

Ich hoffe ja immernoch auf das M6 Evo für 2010


----------



## iRider (22. März 2009)

O.K., kam mal richtig zum Testen der Slacker. Sehr fett!!!!!   

Details findet Ihr hier:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=5505898&postcount=13


----------



## mc schrecka (23. März 2009)

gehen die auch fürs M3 2005?


----------



## Downhoehl (24. März 2009)

mc schrecka schrieb:


> gehen die auch fürs M3 2005?



Laut Jeff (Mr. Intense) sollten die auch gehen. Sobald ich meine habe, kann ich dir ja berichten. Im MTBR-Forum gibt´s leider noch kein Review zu den Slackern auf nem M3 ´:-(


----------



## splatternick (25. März 2009)

Sagt mal hat der Zoll bei Euch auch zum Abholen den original Überweisungsschein/paypal-quittung verlangt??? Vince hat zwar netterweise 70 Dollar als Wert angegeben, aber das wird wohl nix werden wenn ich die am Freitag abhole...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mc schrecka (25. März 2009)

Downhoehl schrieb:


> Laut Jeff (Mr. Intense) sollten die auch gehen. Sobald ich meine habe, kann ich dir ja berichten. Im MTBR-Forum gibt´s leider noch kein Review zu den Slackern auf nem M3 ´:-(



Super, bin ich mal gespannt. Vor allem auf die Geo


----------



## splatternick (30. März 2009)

Musste doch noch Zoll zahlen, aber sind sie am Radel! Yippieh!


----------



## splatternick (12. April 2009)

SO jetzt endlich! Bin die Slackers am Samstag probegefahren... die ersten 2 Fahrten hab ich fast keinen Unterschied gemerkt, muss ich gestehen... war ja auch ne lange Pause nach dem Winter! Aber je länger ich gefahren bin, umso mehr hab ich das Gefühl gehabt, daß ich mich besser in Kurven legen kann, mehr Grip aufbauen kann und einfach schneller unterwegs bin. Insgesamt trotzdem schwer zu sagen, ich würde nicht sagen daß das Uzzi dadurch ein komplett neues Rad geworden ist, aber irgendwie hat es anscheinend jetzt eine sattere "Straßenlage", find ich. Hab übrigens trotz 175mm Kurbeln nicht aufgesetzt, hab aber auch aufgepasst... 
Was mir auch noch aufgefallen ist, ist daß ich am Kurvenausgang oft dann soweit hintendrin im Bike stand, dass es vorne beim Rausbeschleunigen hochkam. Zwar irgendwie ein geiles Gefühl, trotzdem auch ein bissl unheimlich und am Rande zum Abflug. Das hatte ich vorher nicht. Vielleicht kann mal da jemand seinen Senf dazugeben, wahrscheinlich muss man einfach mehr Druck aufs Vorderrad bringen, würde da ein flacher Steuersatz was bringen (der aber das Innenlager auch noch tiefer bringt)?

Bis denne Nick


----------



## iRider (12. April 2009)

Du musst wirklich lange nicht gefahren sein!  Fahr mal eine supersteile Strecke oder leg das Rad in die Kurve wie blöd, dann merkst Du es deutlich!

Ich hatte mit den 175-er Kurbeln jetzt schon ein paar Aufsetzer da ich zu früh am Gas war.
Habe auch das Gefühl das Bike ist jetzt vorne zu hoch. Gleiche das momentan durch Gewichtsverlagerung aus, werde aber den Mid-Rise Lenker gegen einen Low-Riser austauschen.



splatternick schrieb:


> SO jetzt endlich! Bin die Slackers am Samstag probegefahren... die ersten 2 Fahrten hab ich fast keinen Unterschied gemerkt, muss ich gestehen... war ja auch ne lange Pause nach dem Winter! Aber je länger ich gefahren bin, umso mehr hab ich das Gefühl gehabt, daß ich mich besser in Kurven legen kann, mehr Grip aufbauen kann und einfach schneller unterwegs bin. Insgesamt trotzdem schwer zu sagen, ich würde nicht sagen daß das Uzzi dadurch ein komplett neues Rad geworden ist, aber irgendwie hat es anscheinend jetzt eine sattere "Straßenlage", find ich. Hab übrigens trotz 175mm Kurbeln nicht aufgesetzt, hab aber auch aufgepasst...
> Was mir auch noch aufgefallen ist, ist daß ich am Kurvenausgang oft dann soweit hintendrin im Bike stand, dass es vorne beim Rausbeschleunigen hochkam. Zwar irgendwie ein geiles Gefühl, trotzdem auch ein bissl unheimlich und am Rande zum Abflug. Das hatte ich vorher nicht. Vielleicht kann mal da jemand seinen Senf dazugeben, wahrscheinlich muss man einfach mehr Druck aufs Vorderrad bringen, würde da ein flacher Steuersatz was bringen (der aber das Innenlager auch noch tiefer bringt)?
> 
> Bis denne Nick


----------



## Downhoehl (8. Mai 2009)

splatternick schrieb:


> Sagt mal hat der Zoll bei Euch auch zum Abholen den original Überweisungsschein/paypal-quittung verlangt??? Vince hat zwar netterweise 70 Dollar als Wert angegeben, aber das wird wohl nix werden wenn ich die am Freitag abhole...



Würde gerne dieses Thema nochmal´s aufgreifen, da meine Jetzt auch am Zoll liegen...
Du hast also dann nen Ausdruck von der Pay-Pal überweisung mitgenommen und musstest dann Zoll nachzahlen. Hab ich das so richtig verstanden? Weist du noch wieviel das ungefähr war?


----------



## splatternick (12. Mai 2009)

Ja.. Überweisungsbeleg/Ausdruck plus das posting im Forum wo Vinnie den Preis in Teile plus Postgebühr aufdröselt, dann musst Du nur Zoll auf den tatsächlichen Warenwert zahlen. Der Zoll war glaub ich so 35-40 Euro wenn ich mich recht erinnere...
Nick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhoehl (13. Mai 2009)

splatternick schrieb:


> Ja.. Überweisungsbeleg/Ausdruck plus das posting im Forum wo Vinnie den Preis in Teile plus Postgebühr aufdröselt, dann musst Du nur Zoll auf den tatsächlichen Warenwert zahlen. Der Zoll war glaub ich so 35-40 Euro wenn ich mich recht erinnere...
> Nick



Danke,

dann geh ich mal morgen die Dinger abholen *freu*


----------



## Trickz (24. Juni 2009)

Falls jemand noch Interesse an einem Slacker Paar in 150 mm hat, bitte melden.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/333053


----------



## gustav gans (28. Juni 2009)

ja ich hätt se gern,...

wenns hilft,.....

mfg


----------

